# rowans first render



## Rowan (Mar 1, 2009)

anyways heres my first render Good or Bad?
comment please


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

I always liked those sort of renders, I regularly have them as wallpapers.

For a first attempt its very nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What did you use to make it anyway?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 1, 2009)

really nice! how much did this take?


----------



## m3rox (Mar 1, 2009)

Bad.  You really need to practice modeling before you even think of pulling off a render.  Just placing points/polys randomly like that and thinking it's good is a very rookie move.


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 2, 2009)

lol  m3rox that's a GOOD render, i make some splines then loft nurb then extrude and you really get a great render(whored render but a nice one)


----------



## Rowan (Mar 2, 2009)

m3 rox the thing is i am a rookie ¬_¬ 
and pingp0ng i use c4d
and it only took me about five minutes to get it right
all you do is do random scribbles in f5 mode and the lof nurb him
after that click on the loft nurb then c tools polygons
right click extrude and then move around till it looks good


----------

